# Chovat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jeho žena je těhotná. Kamaradka se ho ptá: Ale seš rád, ne? Že bude chovat?
Znamená to: že čeká na dítě? Řiká se to normálně?
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Ano. "Bude chovat" znamená "bude mít dítě". Je to ustálený obrat, i když mám dojem, že trochu zastaralý, ale tím si nejsem zcela jist.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> Ano. "Bude chovat" znamená "bude mít dítě". Je to ustálený obrat, i když mám dojem, že trochu zastaralý, ale tím si nejsem zcela jist.


Vidím to stejně.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, děkuju


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Ano. "Bude chovat" znamená "bude mít dítě". Je to ustálený obrat, i když mám dojem, že trochu zastaralý, ale tím si nejsem zcela jist.


Nejsem si jistý, že by to mělo být zastaralé.. Proč?
Chovat znamená přibližně toto: houpat (miminko) v náručí, aby se uklidnilo nebo usnulo. 
Proto bych řekl, že to znamená trochu víc, než jen "bude mít dítě". Předjímá to i budoucí starostlivost a něžnost.


----------



## Jana337

"Bude chovat" ve smyslu "je těhotná" je něco jiného než "chová dítě v náručí". První je podle nás zastaralé, o druhém tady nikdo nemluvil.


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> "Bude chovat" ve smyslu "je těhotná" je něco jiného než "chová dítě v náručí". První je podle nás zastaralé, o druhém tady nikdo nemluvil.


Z Vašeho příspěvku jsem nabyl dojem, že tu nacházíte dva odlišné významy. Já zase to vidím tak, že se nejedná o odlišné významy, ale o obyčejnou logiku (také ve svém příspěvku jsem slovo "chovat" neuvedl v přítomném čase, ale v infinitivu): bude-li chovat, tedy asi dítě, které přibyde do rodiny. A to přibyde do rodiny asi proto, že je těhotná. Nějaké (třeba) osvojení moc v úvahu nepřipadá, protože tato vyjímečná okolnost by byla zcela jistě zmíněna, kdyby měla přijít v úvahu. 
Vlivem tohoto mého úhlu pohledu (IMHO) není důvod nacházet další zvláštní význam a potažmo jej vidět jako zastaralý. 
Ale možná je tento můj pohled naivní, v tom případě se omlouvám za mystifikaci.


----------



## Jana337

Přesně tak, vidím to jako dva odlišné významy (samozřejmě související) - bude chovat je přenesený výraz. Asi tak jako "být v očekávání".


----------



## .Lola.

Souhlasím s Janou v tom, že výraz "bude chovat" (tj. bude mít dítě, je těhotná) je poněkud zastaralý, spíš knižní. Moji vrstevníci ho opravdu používají málokdy.


----------

